# After market Tips and gaurds problem



## ozipainter (Dec 14, 2008)

Hi, after only ever using graco tips and guards with my graco rig since day one, i started having problems sourcing my tips and gaurds from the US due to international paypal issues now, as a stop gap i purchased some tips and guards from ebay, they are a simular tip to the spraytech tips, when i have assembled the tip and gaurd and fittied it to the gun, the tip just does not seem to have a snug fit and does not lock into the gaurd like the graco tips do, of course under pressure when the trigger is pulled paint just oozes out of the tip and guard area, i have double checked the seat and washer and all seems to be good, am i missing something obvious with these tips and guards ?, also what other tip and guard recommendations do you have that will fit a Graco contractor II gun, a genuine racX tip and guard combo here in Aus sets us back about $110 here as opposed to $26 from the US  any info would be appreciated


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Post pics, can't help what I can't see.


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

RacX tips are slightly larger (barrel size) than any other Titan, Graco RacV, ASM, Wagner, etc regular universal tips. All these tips will be loose and you cannot spray with them in a RacX guard. Just get yourself a regular universal guard and this will fix the problem. Guards from a paint store will run $20 and tips $20-$25 for the regular ones. PM me and I will hook you up.


----------



## ozipainter (Dec 14, 2008)

This is the pack i bought (515 tip) http://tinyurl.com/9dp59w8 + another 5 tips, i bought the pack as i read that the tips were not compatible with racX guards so wanted to make sure the purchased Guard and tips were compatible with each other, have found a new mail forwarder that has a buy it for me option which will eliminate the international paypal problems so should be good to go for my graco stuff again


----------



## Lazerline (Mar 26, 2012)

I got these tips from "painthose.com" that are compatible with the rac 4/5 housings and they don't leak for only 12.95 a piece! They are a great savings for walls but I don't recomend them for fine finish work. The 411 seemed to give a bit of an orange peel effect on some doors I sprayed. The home owner thought they looked great but I could see the difference and will probably stick with the graco tips for the fine stuff.


----------

